# My Satori Girls (Finally)



## bud88 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey everyone....its been a long time since I've posted(for reasons I mention in the introduction forum. .yeah..its been that long),
During this time I have been trying to pop a female Satori and the third time was the charm as I now have 2 sister's that are in 7 gallon smart pots of ProMix HP that are 3 weeks into flower. I am using Advanced. Nutrients. Jungle Juice 3 part along with all additives(I couldn't pass on the deal I ran into).  Both seem to be the same pheno as far as my eyes can see??? 
Here's a pic at 3 weeks since the flip to 12/12 

View attachment 20151128_222418.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2015)

Looking nice. Love me some satori.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2015)

Have never smoked any Satori. Doesnt seem to come thru the lines down here. Damnt.
Looking nice.


----------



## next (Nov 29, 2015)

Yummy. Looks like you've done well taking care of the ladies. How often are you watering with those 7 gal pots?


----------



## bud88 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words. I am watering every third day.Each plant is taking 2 1/2 gallons which gives me about a 10% runoff that they're drinking up within a couple of hours... I wish I had the pictures of these before I transplanted because they were not happy. For whatever reason they weren't getting enough nitrogen. I ended up having to give them a foliar feeding using a few drops of super thrive and one milliliter of JJ grow in the spray bottle. That along with the transplant got them where they are now. They are in a 4 x 4 tent under 1k HPS.


----------



## bud88 (Dec 8, 2015)

Here's a shot of my two Satori at 4 weeks from the flip...
My leaves usually never look this green at this point....not sure if that's good or not...thinking about skipping a feeding... 

View attachment 20151206_172504.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Dec 8, 2015)

Don't know why the picture is sideways...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 10, 2015)

i wouldnt skip feedings, they look really healthy so what ever you are doing is working perfectly, keep it up and taper off near the end of flower, although i personally dont taper or flush nutes, i dont see the point since the last few weeks the plant is trying to mature fully and flushing or tapering nutes only takes away what the plant needs at that key stage in flowering. keep it up they look amazing!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 11, 2015)

impressive bud, bud!


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 11, 2015)

bud88 said:


> don't know why the picture is sideways...


View attachment 20151206_172504.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Dec 11, 2015)

Beautiful stuff.....


----------



## bud88 (Dec 15, 2015)

Day 38....Advanced Nutrients Overdrive seems to be working.... 

View attachment 20151214_221701.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2015)

Yeah they look nice,,,absolutely nothing wrong with green leaves in flower.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 16, 2015)

lookin nice bud! nice lookin bud!


----------



## bud88 (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 17, 2015)

yeah there is nothing wrong with healthy green leaves in flowering, you actually want them to say healthy and green for as long as you can until the last like week or so of flowering, otherwise you are robbing the plant of is power generators so to speak... the loss of color in leaves indicated either the plant is eating itself and moving nutes from leaves it doesnt need to buds for end development, also indicates that those leaves are no longer going through photosynthesis generating energy for the plant... and well flowering is when thats needed most... the last bit of flower time its ok to let them go its natural and not harmful, but allowing yellowing early in flower can hinder the maturation of the plant resulting in weak budding and weak thc production, so keep doing what your doing they look great!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## bud88 (Dec 21, 2015)

Funny you say that because I grew Northern Lights # 5 that literally devoured itself. Not only were the leaves yellow but most of them were gone. And it tested 22% THC. 
My thought was there was still too much nitrogen and that can hinder flower development.
I was discussing this with HP and now realize that it's typical of Advanced Nutrients Jungle Juice and Mother Earth bloom tea to finish your grow with healthy leaves..


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 21, 2015)

yeah, well i cant speak for other nute likes as i use General Hydro's General Organics line of nutes... but from my experience and friends who grow, typically the goal is to keep as many green healthy leaves as possible, if a few yellow in the last week or 2 of flower then thats ok and so be it... but all in all its better to finish with healthy green leaves as opposed to lost/yellow leaves, in my experience it gives better and sugarier buds, personally i think of nutes and feeding the plant as a person, lets say you are getting ready to run a marathon and the day before and day of you decided to not eat or workout and run the race, it hurts, you hurt, its hard to keep going strong since you deprived yourself of energy and maintaining your work out so its easier to run, it just doesnt make any sense to me what so ever to starve thus hindering the plant from what it needs to do... i prefer to be clipping green leaves rather then shriveled up crispy yellow leaves when trimming so i just feed till the 2nd from last week, then teas from there to finish off what ever is in the soil. last watering is straight water, and my plants finish perfectly...


----------



## bud88 (Dec 23, 2015)

Just been thrown a trichome curveball!!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72837


----------



## bud88 (Dec 25, 2015)

A couple of bud pics 

View attachment 20151225_131127_resized.jpg


View attachment 20151225_131120_resized.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Dec 25, 2015)

Here are two clones from the Satori. 1 I clipped a little later than the other and I believe it's revegging... 

View attachment 20151222_221921.jpg


View attachment 20151222_221855.jpg


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 26, 2015)

yes the 2nd one there is revegging, when a plant revegges it needs to overcome a hormone imbalance since it was already into flower it had higher flower hormones then veg hormones, changing the light schedule back to veg throws it a curve ball causing it to throw those weird mutated single or wavy leaves (instead of jagged), its totally normal, things will get back to looking like #1 in a few weeks or so, once the hormones balance out back to vegging levels things will go back to normal... it does look pretty cool to me, cool to see the weird things nature does...


----------



## bud88 (Dec 28, 2015)

I thought I would share this really cool growth spurt from one of my girls. This cola decided it needed a crown. Have a couple others trying to do the same. 

View attachment 20151226_042236.jpg


View attachment 20151228_182610.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Dec 29, 2015)

Pics from around the tent....day 51... 

View attachment 20151229_005049.jpg


View attachment 20151229_005054.jpg


View attachment 20151229_005023.jpg


View attachment 20151229_005033.jpg


View attachment 20151229_005041.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 29, 2015)

You will be surprised just how much they can bulk up in the final weeks.  They are looking good, but you are still probably 2 weeks out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 29, 2015)

looks like they are escaping from that net you threw over them... very nice looking plants.


----------



## bud88 (Dec 29, 2015)

THG..I am going to enjoy watching them put on more weight. I've noticed a lot of trichome production in the past few days. I started giving them only Mother Earth Bloom tea and Sugar Daddy as of Friday.
Fogey, I decided to use the netting instead of having to stake or tie up the branches. Branches are so strong that I probably didn't even need it. :48:


----------



## bud88 (Dec 29, 2015)

Anyone ever have their Satori tested?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2015)

I have not, but it would be nice to see what she is made of...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 29, 2015)

lol bud. i did a scrog thing with netting a couple grows ago. actually had my best yields using that method. my plants got too big to try it again this time. someday I need to try that satori stuff. looks amazing. maybe when my state goes full on legal...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 30, 2015)

I think that I would be feeding for at least another week.  I would not take Satori before 9 weeks.


----------



## bud88 (Dec 30, 2015)

THG, The Advanced Mother Earth bloom tea is a nutrient tea (3-2-5). I figured that would be sufficient for the final two weeks? I had been using it as an additive along with the Jungle Juice @ 6ml/gal. I increased to 15 ml/gal when I stopped the JJ. The tea along with the Sugar Daddy seems to help with aroma and flavor.


----------



## bud88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Day 56...girls are really putting on weight. :48: 

View attachment 20160102_062254.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Jan 8, 2016)

Here's my next pair. Satori clone and Super Lemon Haze from seed. Tomorrow is day 63 for my current two Satori so I will be starting to harvest. 

View attachment 20160107_164217.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Jan 8, 2016)

Another question for other Satori growers. Have any of you experienced your leaves turning purple towards the end?  At first i thought they were getting darker green but after a good look its actually the purpling that that is making them look dark green. This has happened to both girls at different times. Temperatures haven't gone lower than 65 degrees so I don't think its from the cold. 
Between the early amber trichomes and now this i am starting to think I may have a phenotype that hasn't been seen before?


----------



## bud88 (Jan 9, 2016)

Such beautiful colors... 

View attachment 20160109_020910.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes, I have had that beautiful colors on satori. .So pretty.


----------



## bud88 (Jan 10, 2016)

She is definitely a treasure! Just by smoking a little of the test bud I took when I saw the early amber I can see a continued relationship. Today is the start of the harvest...63 days... I am noticing a distinctly different aroma from each of the two plants. One has a strong turpentine scent and the other is a clean fruity aroma. 
Last week there wasn't a difference so I am going to guess that one plant has matured a little quicker. I am definitely going to keep the two separate until I have tried both.  :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 10, 2016)

I hope you like her as much as I do.  I think that you are going to have a great harvest!  Toking on a little Satori myself right now.  It is my favorite get and do something strain.

Yes, I get that pretty coloring sometimes, too.


----------



## bud88 (Jan 10, 2016)

Here's a pic of one of the harvested branches.. 

View attachment 20160110_062509.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Parcero (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 11, 2016)

so did you get those colors naturally or cold induced? iv got a satori flowering now, just at the 1 week 12/12 mark now, i do love colorful bud, especially purples. great job by the way that kola looks really dense, are those buds rock hard cuz they sure look like it


----------



## bud88 (Jan 11, 2016)

The temperature stayed above 65 with the exception of one day when I didn't get home in time to turn down the exhaust fan speed. So I'm pretty sure it was not cold induced. I'm pleasantly surprised with how dense it came out considering its a sativa. Thanks to all for the kind words! I'm running out of space in my collapsible drying rack...such a dilemma....lol....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## bud88 (Jan 13, 2016)

Here's a couple of the last pics from the grow...will start my next journal shortly...

:48: 

View attachment 20160113_064942.jpg


View attachment 20160113_014658.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice looking Bud.


----------



## bud88 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wow looks great!  It sucks I can't grow Satori just yet.  Due to regular seeds I need to mother a female ad take clones, time I just don't have right now.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice job bud....love to hear a smoke report when you have one.


----------



## bud88 (Jan 15, 2016)

It's all good.....Thanks guys....will update with totals once I have it all curing.


----------



## bud88 (Jan 16, 2016)

Just weighed up the first plant that was harvested at days 63/64/65....312 grams...second plant is being harvested from days 67-70...I want to find the harvest day/s  I prefer for the clone I have vegging.  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2016)

I want to hit that bud up there. She is so beautiful.  can't wait for a smoke report.


----------



## bud88 (Jan 16, 2016)

I hear ya Rose! I'm dying to try it myself but plan on waiting until I have at least two weeks of cure...trying not to give in to temptation....


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 16, 2016)

Hang in there brother  you have reached the top of the mountain, in a couple weeks you will get to take off and fly. Those buds look super good.


----------



## bud88 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> Hang in there brother  you have reached the top of the mountain, in a couple weeks you will get to take off and fly. Those buds look super good.



Thanks bro.....the end result might have not happened if not for your advice at the end of veg. I wish I had started the journal earlier so everyone could have seen how bad they looked at that point. :48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeah they were pretty sad but they pulled through and maybe were stronger for it


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 16, 2016)

although you dont want to beat the crap outta the plants as it can cause many stress issues such as hermies... but when you really boil it down... this is one of the few plants that honestly can take a monster beating and come out totally fine... i really messed up a few years ago with my first few grows, over nute, over watering, too much training or what ever and they still somehow came out just fine... granted they could have been better but for just starting out they were fantastic... heck my first plant i really had no clue what i was doing and was kinda just winging it and i ended up getting just shy of 2oz off my first plant and the bud was amazing, everyone who tried it never would have guessed it was a half assed first attempt lol... as i said this plant can take quite the beating so dont be scared to do things to it, as long as you dont go overboard it will turn out just fine and dandy...

btw looking great... my Satori is just finishing up her 2nd week in flower, tuesday will be her 14th day in flower, and i just cant wait to see kolas like that, man that color all the dark green with hints of light green scattered around, looks great...


----------



## bud88 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks....there's even some purple and the temps  were never that low...
To give you a little info of the condition of these prior to transplant and flipping. For whatever reason they either had a nitrogen toxicity or lock out right before I had planned on transplanting. 80% of the leaves were more than 50% yellow. I transplanted into fresh Promix HP with  added Great White.  I did a once a day foliar feeding of  Jungle Juice Grow/Micro and a couple of drops of SuperThrive plant tonic.  Within 10 days they were lush green
and the rest is history.
The irony is..this will be my personal best yield. I should have the total in a few days...


----------



## bud88 (Jan 21, 2016)

This will be the last post in this journal. Just wanted to give everyone my final tally which is my best yield so far.
712 grams..2 plants 1000 watts...
I smoked a little of what was harvested 63 days and it's right on point with what everyone says!! Very happy with the quality...it needs to cure now because there's only a hint of flavor at this point.


----------

